# Tess threw up all night :(



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Tessa has been doing very well and has been very healthy. I had her checked by a vet as soon as I brought her home. I have been feeding her Fromm and she has gotten nice and fluffy. She has never thrown up in the 6 week that I have had her until last night.

At first she was a well behaved crate sleeper until a week or so ago, then she decided she was a bed sleeper . All day yesterday she was very cuddly and affectionate and then she started throwing up in the middle of the night. I am worried about her! I had to change my sheet 3 seperate times. She hasn't gotten into anything because I am with her all day. Can dogs get the flu? Do I need to take her to the vet? She is being very clingy today...my poor little baby. She is six years old and only weighs 4 pounds. I love her so much already and want to make sure I take good care of her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would take her to the vets for a check up


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If she is continuing the vomiting, then get to the vets. Dogs get virus's just like we do. Since she is so little, she can get dehydrated quickly. I think a vet visit would be wise.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am taking her in just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Let us know how she gets on at the vets, poor little mite. Keep her well hydrated and maybe keep some sugar syrup/honey or nutrical on hand in case her blood sugar drops from the sickness. Hope the vets visit goes well x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Tessa! It is right to take her to the vet! She is very tiny! I hope she is back to her old self soon!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope she is feeling better. It is so hard when these little ones aren't themselves.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Poor baby I sure hope she feels better soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

hope Tess is feeling better today...


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

What did the vet say? We're all interested.


----------

